# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Самая неловкая ситуация, в которую вы попадали

## Irina

*Думаю, почти каждый хоть раз в жизни попадал в неловкую ситуацию. У всех бывают моменты, когда хоть сквозь землю провались. Поделимся?*

----------


## Irina

Рассказываю первая: как-то зимой почти проспала на работу, носилась по дому как угорелая, быстро собралась и побежала. Прихожу в кабинет, здороваюсь, расстёгиваю шубу и понимаю что юбка то так и осталась висеть на вешалке дома. Благо одни девчонки в кабинете были, а то от стыда сгорела бы наверное))))

----------


## Asteriks

Мылась в ванной, думала посторонних в квартире нету. Вышла топлесс, а в квартире чужой мужик. Вытаращился на меня и смотрит. Теперь ору из ванной всегда, кто дома)

----------


## PatR!oT

эт наверно попасть в милицию  при этом я еще и виноват , то не был ))))

----------

